# Under-eye circles - discussion & suggestions



## misslexa (May 29, 2005)

Hi all.. 

My boyfriend has dark undereye circles that arent caused by lack of sleep or water *he gets plenty of both*

Are there any other causes/solutions that you are aware of (short of concealer, he's not down with that!)

Thanks


----------



## rouquinne (May 29, 2005)

heredity.

the skin under the eyes is thin - thinner in some people than others.  and the veins are very close to the surface there.

he could try a vitamin K and/or arnica cream to strengthen the veins, but that's about it.


----------



## Shawna (May 29, 2005)

Definitely heredity.  I have tried everything, but both my mom and dad have them, and now I have given them to my son.  Plus I lost a lot of weight after I had my son and now they are even worse.  I keep telling my hubby I am going to have the fat sucked out of my butt and injected under my eyes to get rid of them.  Sigh.


----------



## showdoll (May 29, 2005)

I read somewhere that you can thicken the skin with Olay's Regenerist (is that the name?). Maybe he'd like to try that.


----------



## rouquinne (May 30, 2005)

you can't thicken skin without putting something into it.

some "wrinkle creams" claim to add collagen to the skin, but all SOME of them do is stimulate collagen production.

the density of your skin is also hereditary - i have the fair, translucent skin of my Scottish grandmother, while my sister has the thicker, olive-toned skin of our Slavic side of the family.


----------



## Cedar (May 30, 2005)

Allergies!  "Allergy shiners" are quite common.  I swear I have to meld my concealer to my right hand from August to November.  Allergies + I'm Malfoy-pale= bad dark circles.


----------



## showdoll (May 31, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Cedar* 
_Allergies!  "Allergy shiners" are quite common.  I swear I have to meld my concealer to my right hand from August to November.  Allergies + I'm Malfoy-pale= bad dark circles._

 
That's what my doctor attributes my dark  circles to.  :| 
rouquinne- yeah I know, that's what I meant to say, but didn't think it was necessary to go into details.


----------



## rouquinne (Jun 5, 2005)

being a little old lady - 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 - i read _More_ magazine [for women over 40].

there's an ad in there for a dark circle "repair" product called *Hylexin*.

while it sounds too good to be true and a bit voodoo to me [i used to work for medical researchers, so i'm skeptical of a LOT of claims products make!], it could be worth a try for anyone with serious dark circles that don't respond to anything else.

however it's $95US for a small tube!






take the claims of this product with a grain of salt, it swears it can replace Botox and plastic surgery...  yeah...  right!

:roll:


----------



## mspixieears (Jun 11, 2005)

Sinus passages that are chockablock full with fluid (as mine get from infections, allergies etc.) will also be more likely to be puffy and/or dark.

I got my ears candled to drain the fluid and it dramatically reduced the darkness of my undereye circles which looked like bruises! It's really easy for the sinus area to retain fluid as it's just not 'designed' that well. At least that is what my doctor told me, so I mean no disrespect to anyone's 'Maker'.

I have also used an eye serum that really hydrated my undereye and lightened the circles/darkness. Sadly, some people do seem more prone to them than others *puts hand up*.


----------



## Sushi_Flower (Aug 28, 2005)

Does Olay's Regenerist eye cream relaly help to thicken the skin under eyes? Mine are very thin and sunken and i have very dark eye circles. Seriously think i need fat injected in them but don't think i'm going down that route any time soon!


----------



## MACreation (Sep 13, 2005)

I used to use a sample of this i got at nordstroms in a clear orangey little tub with a white cap......OMG MIRACLE!!! Too bad i can't remember the brand? UGH!!!!


----------



## Bubbles12_98 (Sep 21, 2005)

*Something for Dark under eye circles??*

My boyfriend is trippin about his dark circles he gets under his eyes. He was wondering if there was anything he could use at night or morning to put on that would take it away or reduce it?? He also specified to me "no make-up" *lol* Do you ladies have any recommendations? I really haven't experienced those circles unless I have a lack of sleep & then I just piled on the concealer *hehe*


----------



## persey (Oct 10, 2005)

I've been using the StriVectin formulation for the under-eye area, but I've yet to see an improvement.  I think the best bet is to go for a light-diffusing cream, since he won't wear makeup.


----------



## colormust (Oct 10, 2005)

how about the Benefit's undereye circle yellow stuff? has anyone tried this cause i am tried of my circles?


----------



## rouquinne (Oct 11, 2005)

there's a new cream on the market called Hyelexin or something like that.  i like the Avon Lighten Up Plus.


----------



## mspixieears (Oct 17, 2005)

Non-cosmetic things that have worked for me:

reduced intake of caffeine
hot baths (to clear sinuses)
massaging cheeks gently to stimulate blood flow
drinking water, and being active
sleeping on slightly more raised pillow (when dark circles appear, or undereye area is more swollen than usual).

That's about all I can think of. Hope that helps.


----------



## leopard_print (Oct 20, 2005)

Adding onto mspixieears, if he has any kind of allergies or hay fever, taking an over-the-counter allergy pill (like Claritan) can be helpful as many dark circle are aggravated by allergic reactions.


----------



## mspixieears (Oct 24, 2005)

Hope no one minds, just merged 2 threads on dark eye circles, might be a bit more useful


----------



## Isis (Oct 28, 2005)

Have him use an eye cream/gel containing Vitamin K as it will decrease the flow of blood to the area. Vitamin C serums work as well, though not as effective as using Vitamin K. HTH!


----------



## pale blue (Oct 30, 2005)

I work in a department store, and I just see return after return of Hylexin. I asked some of the women that tried it, and they said they felt like they've been had.


----------



## clarecat (Nov 5, 2005)

i work at macy's and a couple of men i work with have had success with Hylexin.  I have never had a return on one either.  There is a 100% money back guarantee for it, so there's no harm in trying it.


----------



## more_please (Nov 29, 2005)

I've heard Hylexin is a waste of $$. The MUA ladies recommend Reviva DMAE firming eye serum (about $17), which I'm trying. No results yet, but its only been two weeks


----------



## mspixieears (Nov 30, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FairladyZ* 
_Have him use an eye cream/gel containing Vitamin K as it will decrease the flow of blood to the area. Vitamin C serums work as well, though not as effective as using Vitamin K. HTH!_

 
I've been using samples of a serum with a lot of Vitamin C in it, and I have to say it really does wonders brightening up the undereye area, and mine used to be pretty bad.


----------



## Sushi_Flower (Dec 5, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FairladyZ* 
_Have him use an eye cream/gel containing Vitamin K as it will decrease the flow of blood to the area. Vitamin C serums work as well, though not as effective as using Vitamin K. HTH!_

 
Can you name some products available in UK stores that are like that i.e. contain enough Vitamin K or Vitamin C to make a difference. I've seen Vitamin C products eg. In Body Shop but never Vitamin K products.


----------



## HOTasFCUK (Jan 20, 2006)

*Hardcore Dark Circles!!!!!!*

Hey everyone i know there must be a million topics on dark circles but mine are bad!!!!! Make-up doesn't do it anymore and i used to use a cream by St.Ives and i think they stopped making it. I would like a really powerul product and i don't mind spending the money but i want to make sure it will be effect. I know Clinique, Benefit, Elizabeth Arden all make them but i was wondering if anyone has the same problem as me and what you have done! There is even one i've seen in magazines called Hylexin or something and that goes for $100 USD! I want to spend around $30 or so but at this point i'm desparate!


----------



## Shawna (Jan 21, 2006)

If you have genetic dark circles like I do, there isn't much you can do about them except conceal.  I know from other threads here that people say not to even waste our money on hylexin.  I have tried just about every dark circle cream out there (not hylexin) and none have ever worked.  The only thing that made mine slightly less noticable was taking an iron supplement.  I have also heard that having plastic surgery and having fat injected under the eyes reduces the circles, but I don't know if I'd want to go through with that.  If you find a magic potion, or someone knows about one, I'd sure love to hear about it too.  In the meantime, it's tubs of concealer for me


----------



## mspixieears (Jan 21, 2006)

Just a post with a link, you can always post in it also:

http://www.specktra.net/forum/showthread.php?t=33848

Hylexin is discussed too.


----------



## Sushi_Flower (Jan 21, 2006)

I have hardcore dark circles too! And please please do not waste your money on creams by commercial brands like EA and Clinique if you are getting them purely to fade your dark circles because they do not work!
I haven't found anything that works either but the only concealer that keeps me happy is MAC Select Cover Up and not overdoing with eyeliner as that emphasises them much more.

I wish i could find a miracle cure, they really affect me and if they were gone it would change my life. For one thing i could go without makeup, but because i have to wear concealer, i have to end up wearing foundation etc aswell as to finsih my face off and it just looks strange having concealer only under my eyes.

I have had iron problems in the past too and thought i was much better but i guess i could always do with topping up my iron. I can't swallow any type of pills, so is there any kind of supplements, healthy snack foods etc that would help top up my iron intake?


----------



## more_please (Jan 22, 2006)

^^ Agree with the above. The concensus on MUA is that DMAE may help lighten undereye circles (you can search on the boards there for these discussions), as proven by some medical studies. I started using Revivia DMAE eye serum ($20) and I think mine are lightening up a bit. It smoothes out the undereye area, so its easier to blend concealer. hth!


----------



## Absynthe (Jan 22, 2006)

I have genetic dark circles and i use MAC Select Cover Up. I find that helps.


----------



## HOTasFCUK (Jan 22, 2006)

Thanks everyone....i'll try to boost my iron intake as well lol. I can't swallow pills either but i know there are a lot of foods rich in iron.


----------



## Jude (Jan 22, 2006)

I tried out some samples that I got from Nordstroms for a concealer called Cover FX.  This stuff is hardcore... it was designed by dermatologists to help people with burn scars, rosacea, acne scarring and other skin discolorations.  

The best thing about this product is that when used with the setting powder, it literally lasted all day without settling into the little lines under my eyes.

Here are a few things to take note when it comes to Cover FX:

A good match is key.  There is very little oops room with this product so if you can't get to a Nordstroms, you can call them and the artist at the Cover FX counter will help you figure out your range of colors and send you a few samples within that range to test out.  Nordstroms counters do mail order which is a great option for people who don't live in close proximity to the store.

You have to apply it with a concealer brush.  It was kind of rubbery when I tried to put it on with my finger or sponge but it melded perfectly when I busted out the brush.

It is a little pricey.  I paid $35.00 for this after using up my sample but to me, it is well worth it.

I hope that helps!


----------



## asteffey (Jan 23, 2006)

i use hyxlexin and it works. i find that washing your face with warm water and then following the rinse with a good long splash of freezing water really brightens your skin. ice cubes are good too under the eyes.


----------



## Shawna (Jan 23, 2006)

A couple of things 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  First off,  my mom uses Cover FX (canadian girls can get it from Shoppers Drug Mart for $37) and when she uses it, she looks like a supermodel.  Her face is literally flawless.  She swears by the stuff.  I haven't actually tried it because it is a thick cream and I am scared that it will be really heavy on my skin.  My mom says she doesn't even know she's wearing it.  Oh,  her dark circles (half of where mine came from) are completely gone.  She looks at least 15 years younger than what she is.

As for the iron supplements, I take Floradix which is an herbal tonic type thing.  I can't take vitamins in pill form because I am alllergic to the preservatives in them.  Floradix needs to go in your fridge and is preservative free.  It is expensive, but I need it, so I just pay the $$ for it.  There are lots of foods rich in iron too.  Spinach is one, and liver is another.  I think if  you searched the web a bit you'd find lots of food with iron in it.  There are also lots of herbs that are rich in iron.  I think horsetail is one of them(not positive)  You can buy it at health food stores and brew it as a tea.  Sorry for the long-winded answer.  HTH


----------



## d_flawless (Jan 23, 2006)

i agree with jude, your best bet is to try something that's made to cover SERIOUS suff, like birthmarks, scars, etc...i don't know of any brands or anything, but i know that's what my mom uses when she wants her circles to disappear (we're sicilian, and we got them too!), and it works well.
cream-based products will ALWAYS provide more coverage too, just to keep in mind


----------



## Sushi_Flower (Jan 25, 2006)

I would love Cover FX or any other replicas of it but i don't think it's sold in UK or not as widely as far as i know? And i don't do online shopping, mail ordering etc etc for now..

I've looked for Dermeblend before but was told it would be a huge mistake undereyes.


----------



## pugpug (Jan 27, 2006)

i use reviva dmae serum, and it helps a little bit.  not a whole lot, but the difference is noticeable.  i also find avon's lighten up plus helpflu as well.


----------



## shimmereyes (Jan 27, 2006)

Another good cover up is Christy Keromask cream. I too have dark circles and they are heriditary so this is a godsend to me. One tube has lated me almost two years now! I then set it with Amazing cosmetics powder and this stuff is awesome


----------



## solardame (Mar 1, 2006)

Colorescience My Favorite Eyes Cream Wand, I believe it sells at around $15 for .13 oz. "Moisturizes the skin around eyes, Beta Carotene covers dark circles, Vitamin K catches dark circles before they start" - their claim. 

I haven't tried it yet, but I *love* their foundation so this will be my next purchase from them.


----------



## Sushi_Flower (Mar 1, 2006)

I read this on another forum 

Apprantly mixing gelatine powder with boiling water and then applying under eye (after it's cooled) helps as it is pure vitamin k or has a high content of it. 

I haven't tried it but if anyone who has really bad circles that are permenant tries it then please let me know how it goes.


----------



## mspixieears (Mar 25, 2006)

bumping up for member who started thread re. hylexin


----------



## DaisyDee (Mar 25, 2006)

I use Vitamin K cream for dark circles that I inherited from my daddy.  It seems to work because they are much lighter than they used to be.


----------



## Sushi_Flower (Mar 25, 2006)

I got the Circle Clear cream (£20) from Skin Doctors yesterday which i was given a huge sample of 2 weeks ago - not sure if it'll work but i needed a new eye cream anyway and this one has vitamin k in it and seems a little bit more promising than others so i was willing to pay the £20 for it and the lady there is so nice and genuinly helpfull and friendly and gave me loads of sample of other stuff!

Daisy Dee - what vitamin k cream do you use?

I saw Hyelexin the other day and omg £95?!!?!? I would pay alot of money if i thought there was a little chance of a cream working but £95 for a small tube of cream which most people say does nothing?..I don't think so!


----------



## DaisyDee (Mar 25, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sushi_Flower* 
_I got the Circle Clear cream (£20) from Skin Doctors yesterday which i was given a huge sample of 2 weeks ago - not sure if it'll work but i needed a new eye cream anyway and this one has vitamin k in it and seems a little bit more promising than others so i was willing to pay the £20 for it and the lady there is so nice and genuinly helpfull and friendly and gave me loads of sample of other stuff!

Daisy Dee - what vitamin k cream do you use?

I saw Hyelexin the other day and omg £95?!!?!? I would pay alot of money if i thought there was a little chance of a cream working but £95 for a small tube of cream which most people say does nothing?..I don't think so!_

 
I use Lite Cosmetics because it has 10% vitamin k...but I think you can only get it mail-order.  They ship quickly.

edited to add link:
http://litecosmetics.com/darkcircles.htm


----------



## abeautifulmess (Apr 1, 2006)

For something that's not as thick as Cover FX, but still covers I think just as well try Boiing by Benefit. It's what they call industrial-strength concealer and it is just that. I've been using it for a couple of years now and it never fails me.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 It's a cream, not too-too thick so you could try and get away with finger application if you wish. Now the only down side is that they make it in only 3 shades. 

Btw, does anyone know if those new-fangled "brightening" liquid concealers are any good?


--Jan


----------



## Sushi_Flower (Apr 1, 2006)

I'm surprised they call it 'industrial strength' as i've tried it out a number of times at Benefit and it doesn't cover my circles anywhere near as good as any MAC concealer i've tried. MAC Select Cover is still my no.1 concealer.


----------



## lara (Apr 1, 2006)

Drink more water and cut down the caffine. If your dark circles aren't genetic, this will make a world of difference.


----------



## Shawna (Apr 2, 2006)

This isn't really going to help get rid of dark circles, but I just started using mineral foundation (physicians formula or philosopy, I have both) and for the first time in my life, I can just use a powder and not have to use a concealer.  I just use my concealer brush to put a heavier layer under my eyes and then buff it in.  The dark circles are gone, my makeup routine takes 15 minutes less, and it lasts all day.  I actually am waiting for some BE foundation to arrive and I've heard the coverage is even better with the BE.  I swear this mineral foundation is a miracle for my dark circles.  Oh, mine are genetic from both my mom and dad, and they are terrible.  It looks like I've been punched in both eyes.


----------



## chuppachups (Apr 2, 2006)

hmm I  use clinique and it works
my  dark circles werent genetic
but because of wearing glasses allthe time


----------



## Angelic Me! (Apr 4, 2006)

Hello Sweety 
Look maybe your body need water that why the dark circles R bad 
it`s okay don`t worry all you need is
First drink one big bottel of water all the Day!! <<<< do it 4 ever
Now :
Take one RAW potato Slice it but it in the Frizer For half huore or more make Sure it`s Could Engh
Lay down & but it in you eyes untel it`s becom worm again do it 2 times a day for a week
then you will see the result : )


----------



## sel00187 (Apr 19, 2006)

*Under eye dark circles*

Hi I'm new here,
I have REALLY bad under eye dark circles, I've been using YSL touche eclat for about a year and all different under eye creams that claim to get rid of them but they're still here. Even when I use YSL touche eclat, when I go in the light I can still see the shadow outside. Could anyone suggest or reccomend anything. Any creams that have worked for them or concealers? I think they are hereditry as my dad has them.
Thanks x


----------



## Isis (Apr 19, 2006)

Look for an eye treatment cream with vitamin K in it. What that does is constrict the flow of blood to that area. I've been using one by e.solutions from Elizabeth Arden for mine and I love the results I've been getting.
You may also want to try layering concealers. Such as first using a darker shade, then the lighter one closer to your skin tone on top of that.


----------



## more_please (Apr 19, 2006)

I like to use a bit of yellow concealer under my normal concealer. I think it helps (i use a cheapie yellow from physicians formula, its works well)


----------



## __nini (Apr 19, 2006)

I just bought the Benefit Eyecon reduces the appearance of fine lines and clears dark circles. I think it's working so far although im also using a puffiness reducer thing from MaryKay. Im in college, i dont get a lot of sleep, plus, i dont wear concealer so I hope this fixes it all.


----------



## mspixieears (Apr 20, 2006)

Nearly everything you'd want to know or discuss about dark eye circles, can be found at the following URL:

http://www.specktra.net/forum/showthread.php?t=37552

It's in the Skin & Bodycare forum, in case you're wondering 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hope this helps a bit.


----------



## Bootyliciousx (Apr 20, 2006)

Dermablend


----------



## lovalotz (May 2, 2006)

You could always try the little blue bottle...(i forget the name) by biotherm.
I got it for about $35
I've been using that for months and it really helped!


----------



## more_please (Aug 6, 2006)

I'm planning on tryng the new Murad Lighten and Brighten eye treatment. I'll report to you all if its any good! (1st i gotta get it off ebay)


----------



## Korms (Dec 18, 2006)

Has anyone got any tips for concealing dark circles?  I usually just slap a bit of concealer on but the circles just show through.  What sort of concealer colours should be used and does anyone know any artists tricks for flawless concealing?  I know there must be a foolproof method somewhere!  My circles have a brownish tone to them and I read somewhere that rose colours are best for neutralising this?  Is that the case?

FYI, I've already tried things like Touche Eclait but it didn't seem to do much for me.


----------



## thuratharsha (Jan 26, 2007)

*Everything about dark under-eye circles*

Hi friends,
i think this would help.
dark circles are symbols  of less fat.
so, try this:
1)take a teaspoon of curd
2)4 drops of fresh lemon juice.

now mix the curd and lemon juice.Apply it under eyes for 10 mins before bath.then take bath as usual.

countinue this for a week.this can be applied to whole body too.
You will feel a difference and i'm sure you will notice a fade in the dark area of ur skin.You can apply this as long as you like.this will make your skin glow.

Many of my friends use this technique to remove dark circles from any part of body.
 Instead of using chemicals you can banish dark circles naturally.

i'll be happy if this is helpful


----------



## Miracle (Mar 25, 2007)

I have inherited dark undereye circles as well.

What I do is dab MAC's Select Cover-Up on my circles, then buffing powder foundation over it (I use Philosophy's Supernatural Airbrushes Canvas). I find it covers up my circles very nicely. I make sure to apply MAC's Prep+Prime before concealer though so the makeup doesn't settle into my lines.


----------



## xiahe (Mar 29, 2007)

vitamin K can help reduce the appearance of undereye circles.

and...clinique also has this "all about the eyes" and "all about the eyes rich" creams that are supposed to help with undereye circles, but i personally have not tried them.  maybe try that?


----------



## lainielainie (Apr 18, 2007)

I've tried tons of creams and solutions for my circles. Vita K solution burned my eyes and made them tear like crazy, and now I keep under my eyes moisturized with Benefit Eye-con and I apply mac concealer with a sponge. 
I've also started using a tinted moisturizer which is just good in terms of improving the complexion and making the circles slightly less noticable.


----------



## Treejewel19 (May 10, 2007)

*Re: Dark Circles*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *misslexa* 

 
_Hi all.. 

My boyfriend has dark undereye circles that arent caused by lack of sleep or water *he gets plenty of both*

Are there any other causes/solutions that you are aware of (short of concealer, he's not down with that!)

Thanks_

 
I used to have this same problem, although probably caused by lack of sleep in college. I starting using the clinique "all about eyes" eye cream developed especially for under eye circles and puffiness. I have notice dramatic improvement...maybe it will work?


----------



## Voz (Jun 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miracle* 

 
_I have inherited dark undereye circles as well.

What I do is dab MAC's Select Cover-Up on my circles, then buffing powder foundation over it (I use Philosophy's Supernatural Airbrushes Canvas). I find it covers up my circles very nicely. I make sure to apply MAC's Prep+Prime before concealer though so the makeup doesn't settle into my lines._

 
I do something similar, too. I use Estée Lauder Idealist Skin Refinisher under and around my eyes, then use small brush and apply MAC Studio Fix over it. It feels a lot less heavy and works pretty darn well.


----------



## Amber-126 (Jul 14, 2007)

Take him on vacation, or just sit out in the sun to get a tan for a while. Don't get me wrong you should definitely use lots of SPF, but you'll still achieve a mediocre tan. Plus, a tan naturally darkens _AND _thickens your skin (yes, it's been proven). It should lessen the apppearance of these circles if they are of black/ blue color (much like veins in fairer skinned people.) Be careful in the sun, and I hope this works.


----------



## frocher (Jul 14, 2007)

....


----------



## Ralen81 (Jul 23, 2007)

I've been using GOaWay Circles Eye Serum from Garden of Wisdom for about 2 months or so now and it's made a big difference for me.  
http://www.gardenofwisdom.shoppingca...27/3899812.htm


----------



## miss holly j (Aug 12, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rouquinne* 

 
_there's a new cream on the market called Hyelexin or something like that. i like the Avon Lighten Up Plus._

 

I've tried Hylexin as someone who has dark circles due to heredity and it did NOTHING for me, please don't waste your money if you have hereditary dark circles.


----------



## V15U4L_3RR0R (Oct 20, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sushi_Flower* 

 
_
I have had iron problems in the past too and thought i was much better but i guess i could always do with topping up my iron. I can't swallow any type of pills, so is there any kind of supplements, healthy snack foods etc that would help top up my iron intake?_

 
Drink a Pint of Guinness ever so often. Loads of Iron in that. You can buy breakfast cereals that have added iron in them. Spinish and Liver are other good ones. I'm told Carrots is quite good as well. This might sound daft but have you tried getting iron suppliments and crushing them into powder and then mixing it in with food?

http://www.mothers35plus.co.uk/iron.htm - This might give you additional information too. HTH


----------



## Sanna (Dec 12, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jude* 

 
_I tried out some samples that I got from Nordstroms for a concealer called Cover FX.  This stuff is hardcore... it was designed by dermatologists to help people with burn scars, rosacea, acne scarring and other skin discolorations.  

The best thing about this product is that when used with the setting powder, it literally lasted all day without settling into the little lines under my eyes.

Here are a few things to take note when it comes to Cover FX:

A good match is key.  There is very little oops room with this product so if you can't get to a Nordstroms, you can call them and the artist at the Cover FX counter will help you figure out your range of colors and send you a few samples within that range to test out.  Nordstroms counters do mail order which is a great option for people who don't live in close proximity to the store.

You have to apply it with a concealer brush.  It was kind of rubbery when I tried to put it on with my finger or sponge but it melded perfectly when I busted out the brush.

It is a little pricey.  I paid $35.00 for this after using up my sample but to me, it is well worth it.

I hope that helps!_

 
Thank you for the tips! I have the worst dark circles ever and when I try to cover them up,  it highlights my wrinkles under the eyes (it's so sad to say I have wrinkles at 23 ;_; but I do..) and makes my under eye area look worse. $35 seems high, but I'm willing to try anything at this point. Unfortunately for me, I think my dark circles are genetic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. I've been using some Avon products for my eyes for the past two-ish weeks, but I haven't noticed a difference.


----------



## FemmeBella86 (Jan 25, 2008)

Has anyone tried the eye stress gel by St. Ives?


----------



## Blushbaby (Jan 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *more_please* 

 
_I've heard Hylexin is a waste of $$. The MUA ladies recommend Reviva DMAE firming eye serum (about $17), which I'm trying. No results yet, but its only been two weeks _

 
Who stocks this??


----------



## V15U4L_3RR0R (Feb 18, 2008)

I just found this awesome video by xsparkage on youtube. It's got this great trick for covering dark circles.

YouTube - Say Goodbye to Undereye Circles!


----------



## kaddy (Feb 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Isis* 

 
_Have him use an eye cream/gel containing Vitamin K as it will decrease the flow of blood to the area. Vitamin C serums work as well, though not as effective as using Vitamin K. HTH!_

 
Cheers for the advice!


----------



## SquirrelQueen (Mar 7, 2008)

Has anyone here tried laser or IPT for hereditary undereye circles?  TIA!


----------



## Ode to Joy (Dec 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *leopard_print* 

 
_many dark circle are aggravated by allergic reactions._

 
really??? i don't understand the connection??? how does it come allergies result in dark circles?


----------



## joojoobss (Jan 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rouquinne* 

 
_being a little old lady - 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 - i read More magazine [for women over 40].

there's an ad in there for a dark circle "repair" product called *Hylexin*.

while it sounds too good to be true and a bit voodoo to me [i used to work for medical researchers, so i'm skeptical of a LOT of claims products make!], it could be worth a try for anyone with serious dark circles that don't respond to anything else.

however it's $95US for a small tube!






take the claims of this product with a grain of salt, it swears it can replace Botox and plastic surgery...  yeah...  right!

:roll:_

 

i personally do not recommend that AT ALL.. i think dark circles are my biggest problem which was why i was willing to pay 95 bucks for it.. 
it did NOTHING... and i was religious about putting it on
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I've bought sooooo many concealers just for my circles.. and for some reason, when i first apply the concealer itll look fine, but for some reason after an hr. the concealer would just start to disappear, and my circles would look darker!!! (i know after concealer sets its darker) 

the other thing that bugs me sooo much about my undereye is i have those little lines, that look like sagging skin, or wrinkles?.. and my concealer would settle in there and its so obvious!!!!!, if i set it with powder my eye would just look tired and saggy. HELLLLP!!!


----------



## Sunnylee (Jan 28, 2009)

*Re: Dark Circles*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *misslexa* 

 
_Hi all.. 

My boyfriend has dark undereye circles that arent caused by lack of sleep or water *he gets plenty of both*

Are there any other causes/solutions that you are aware of (short of concealer, he's not down with that!)

Thanks_

 
I would try eyeslices. It's like minispa treatment, but not too girlie for a guy yah know. They alleviate dark circles, puffiness, and soreness. Plus their resuable!


----------



## Efionawade (Mar 17, 2009)

Get a doctor to take a blood test if you are worried about dark under eye circles! I have had them my entire life but it turns out (after I had been telling my doctor for years) that I -am- anemic! Dark circles are normally a sign of iron deficiency! I started taking supplements and now it's obvious when I don't take them because it helps so much with my skin!


----------



## Shining (Sep 3, 2009)

I have been using Liz Earle daily repair eyecream for almost 6 months,I can see an improvemrnt in the condition of my skin and my eye bags look like they have improved.


----------



## MizzVivaGlam (Sep 3, 2009)

For average under-eye circles/morning puffiness, I think keeping aloe vera gel in the fridge so it's nice and cold, is a life saver! Just dab some under ur eyes right when you wake up. It helps refresh ur under eyes sooo much


----------



## Kesha (Dec 7, 2009)

Before i use Biotherm , then Helena Rubinstein vit.c eye cream but nothing increase,
Now i'm using RoC Protient Fortify Eyelid lift serum and it works for fine lines & dark circles, so i think i will stick with it, HTH


----------



## Kragey (Dec 7, 2009)

I'm anemic, so regulating my iron intake by taking half of a Women's One-a-Day every day helped a bit. I also use matte orange eyeshadow/lipstick underneath my concealer to cut the blue of the dark circles. Last, but not least, I just got used to the fact that I have very deep-set eyes, so there will always be a little darkness under there, and really, there are worse things in life.


----------



## ambodidi (Jan 12, 2010)

Are there any girls from Brazil here? I'm looking for something called Bioskinup Contour, there was an article about it in Allure last month. Apparently it works really well for dark circles. The only thing that's really worked so far for me is Jan Marini Factor A eyes.


----------



## antigone21 (Mar 4, 2010)

As many other Pakistanis and Indians, I have BAD, BAD, BAD, hereditary under eye circles. Without exageration, they are black (and i'm about NC40-42). I have tried tons of different concealers, but I'm tired of having to cake concealer on. I want to lighten them. I have used a couple of creams that claimed to lighten circles, but nothing has worked. Once I went to school without make up because I was sick and didn't feel like putting concealer on, and people thought I had been punched in the eyes and beaten up! They are that bad...Even when I have tons of concealer on, I am still dark under the eyes. I don't worry about it as much as I used to, because I know there's nothing I can do.

Maybe the only solution for me is laser surgery, has anyone tried it?


----------



## Teggy (Mar 16, 2010)

I find for under eye puffiness, the 100% Pure brand Coffee eye cream (found at B&BW) works wonderfully.  I have a little darkness on the inner corners, but my BIG problem are LINES from my tear duct down towards the middle of my eye.  I wonder if that's come from years of tugging on them to put in my contacts.  I really hate them.  They're the one thing that truly ages me.  Makeup clumps into them easily and I'd love to find some kind of solution, whether it be a combination of creams, primers, or makeup.  Doubt I can afford to undergo any kind of cosmetic procedure.  Ah well.  I'll just have to try to age gracefully!


----------



## JENJ5001 (Mar 18, 2010)

lol... Can't get my hubby to try concealer either.


----------



## JENJ5001 (Mar 18, 2010)

Lack of sunlight causes dark circles.  Get out in the sun...It makes an amazing difference


----------



## spunky (Jun 7, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *JENJ5001* 

 
_Lack of sunlight causes dark circles.  Get out in the sun...It makes an amazing difference_

 
and remember your SPF! 

i have serious dark circles and i get plenty sleep, drink loads of water and have a generally healthy diet. i'm resigned to the idea that i have very thin, pale skin so there's not much i can do about it, but getting more iron seems like it could be beneficial for my dark circles AND the rest of me


----------



## katred (Jun 14, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Teggy* 

 
_I find for under eye puffiness, the 100% Pure brand Coffee eye cream (found at B&BW) works wonderfully. I have a little darkness on the inner corners, but my BIG problem are LINES from my tear duct down towards the middle of my eye. I wonder if that's come from years of tugging on them to put in my contacts. I really hate them. They're the one thing that truly ages me. Makeup clumps into them easily and I'd love to find some kind of solution, whether it be a combination of creams, primers, or makeup. Doubt I can afford to undergo any kind of cosmetic procedure. Ah well. I'll just have to try to age gracefully!_

 
Tugging at the skin aroundthe eyes will cause these sort of creases. Getting any sort of moisturizer in the area will help, but a really good plan would be to put one on that helps stimulate the production of collagen. This will help the skin repair those lines.


----------



## aradhana (Jun 22, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *antigone21* 

 
_As many other Pakistanis and Indians, I have BAD, BAD, BAD, hereditary under eye circles. Without exageration, they are black (and i'm about NC40-42). I have tried tons of different concealers, but I'm tired of having to cake concealer on. I want to lighten them. I have used a couple of creams that claimed to lighten circles, but nothing has worked. Once I went to school without make up because I was sick and didn't feel like putting concealer on, and people thought I had been punched in the eyes and beaten up! They are that bad...Even when I have tons of concealer on, I am still dark under the eyes. I don't worry about it as much as I used to, because I know there's nothing I can do.

Maybe the only solution for me is laser surgery, has anyone tried it?_

 
i don't know if my circles are as bad, but have you tried bobbi browns tinted eye brightener? i found it helped, though certainly the circles do not disappear. but maybe you've already tried that... i'd be interested to know about the surgery as well....


----------



## claire87john (Feb 11, 2013)

Causes: Though many believe they can be hereditary, there's no conclusive evidence as such. Lack of sleep, mental stress, lifestyle habits, bad diet can contribute to dark circles. Whatever be the reason, it's best to work on the problem before it aggravates.

_Here are a few tips to deal with dark circles:_

  	- Massage Vitamin E or almond oil around the eyes without touching the eyes (massage must strictly be external). This improves blood circulation.

  	- Get a lot of sleep. Sleeplessness is a culprit for most health problems. Have a set routine and have regular sleep timing. Make sure you get at least 8 hours of sleep.

  	- Drink lots of water. For anything related to health, water is still the best beverage.

  	- Indulge in some kind of exercise like walking, jogging. Yoga, especially pranayama is known to improve skin health.

  	- Reduce salt intake in your food. Excess salt encourages fluid retention and leads to puffy eyes.


----------



## Yazmin (May 16, 2013)

Michelle Phan recently posted a video with a brightening gel recipe.  Haven't tried it yet, so I don't know if it works, but I plan to buy the ingredients for it soon.

  	Ingredients:
  	Vitamin K
  	Licorice Extract
  	Aloe Vera Gel

  	Add 3 drops Vitamin K and 2 drops Licorice Extract. Mix.
  	Then add a 'tiny glop' of aloe vera gel and mix together.  Pat on the undereye area each evening before bed.


----------

